# I regret not taping



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I regret not taking action to help Mako's weak ear stand. I kept telling myself he is what he is. It will either stand or it won't. No big deal. Heck, I even found his wonky ear cute and fitting for him. 

But lately it's been bothering me. He is starting to develop more masculine characteristics and being far more shepherdy in behavior each day. Puppy hood is fleeting. And the wonky ear just looks silly.

Today was a windy day and every so often the breeze would hit just right and the tip of his ear would be up. He looked so darn good!

Kicking myself a bit.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

How old is he? My girl's went up at 7 months...gave gelatin supplements. Maybe try tear mender?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

He's 10 months this week. So I am fairly certain we missed the boat.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If this is the only regret you have, you're doing good by your guy...


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

> If this is the only regret you have, you're doing good by your guy.


Aww thanks.  

And yep. He is absolutely perfect in every other way. To me atleast. Maybe we will just move to Chicago so we can get help from the wind a little more often


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> He's 10 months this week. So I am fairly certain we missed the boat.


You may be correct but you could try the following suggestions for a month to see!

1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs’ ears. Do this about 30 times per day.


2. Give them large raw (not cooked) real bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the gnawing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 



3. Feed a skinless chicken necks daily. It has naturally occurring calcium. *DO NOT* use a “Calcium” supplement. 



4. Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.


5. *Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 1 to 1 ½ Tablespoons on his/her food per feeding. A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin.

6. Make sure that his/her ears are not touching the top of the crate (crate pushes ears down) when sitting or standing.

Moms


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dog is almost 1.5 years old. Sometimes both ears are up. Sometime only one ear, or the other are up. Most of the time, they flop. Her ears are huge. I never taped and have no regrets whatsoever. I don't care what her ears do. She is perfect, to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oscar has an up ear and a down ear. He is beautiful. Both ears were up as a puppy and I thought it would go back up. But it didn't. Sometimes I think he holds it down. But then, it is a large, big ear with a wide base and I think it just is what it is. He's about 18 months, so I've missed the boat.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I really did think it would go up, it has a strong base. just the tip flops.










Crappy pic I took 10 mins ago. Somebody needs a B A T H.










Slightly better pic showing ear set. And reason why he needs that B A T H.

Raw fed so lots of chew bones, gelatin every day. Bone broth. His right ear went up before he started teething and never once even threatened to drop. Leftie was always a step behind though. *points to avatar*

Don't get my wrong. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Just ya know. He's starting to be a man dog and looks... cute. Small and wonky eared. Might have been nice to have a formidable, handsome, serious looking dog, that looked like a shepherd. Meh. All the cosmic energy that would have gone to size and ear strength got redirected to heart and personality - of which he has in spades. 

And just so I am not ALL complaints tonight. Where it matters - temperament, biddability, and drive - he is EXACTLY what I was looking for.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the skin is good !!! good source of collagen .


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

unless you were going to breed him it wouldnt bother me at all.
lots of worse things in my opnion are farrrr worse eg bad hips, bad temperament, dm etc.
just be but floppy ears are not something i would id lose sleep over


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually, I completely understand. I love a pretty head with correct ears, no matter what the breed. It really bugged me when one of my IGs had erect ears. Drove me nuts. Also had a Dobe I got at 18 months and one ear was down. Grrr, ruined that elegant look. Yes I loved them all, but it did bother me.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It looks like the ear may stay up if you try the advise mentioned. I remember there was a procedure used mostly for dobermans if there ear did not stand after posting and done on rare ocassions. It was a surgical procedure using string to keep the ear up. Dependant upon the thickness of the ear flap. i dont know the details and sometimes it worked and sometimes it did not. I had a friend who had a young shepherd not sure what age had to be around11- 12 months but remember she was big and they taped the ear and it stood.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Try tear mender! I hear good things, nothing to lose!


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

10 months theres still a chance imo. My GSD's ears were pretty determined to be floppy lab ears. Right around the 10-11 months mark, the ear forms started to have an effect, and after I took them out the last time they stood up pretty decently, I could have continued another month to really solidify their upright position. But I decided I didn't care enough, and over time they got a little more floppy. Now their floppy but still have a little life so he puts them up when alert. I have grown to LOVE his crazy eared look, totally fits his personality, and wouldn't change it for anything  If it really matters to you, I've recommend trying out some ear forms with tear mender glue for a month straight and see if anything happens.


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

I know it changes nothing about the personality or love you have for the dog. But I LOVE the noble head of the GSD with the ears up correctly. I really think you could glue curlers in and leave them for as long as they stay. When they come out, put them back in. I would do this even for a few months if that is what it took. I think you would be pleasantly surprised. JMO


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

No more than what is floppy I believe I'd just use liquid bandage and a clear breatheright strip on it for a couple weeks. My vet uses them on ears all the time when ears flop at the tip or curl back with good results.

On a side note tear mender glue has been known to cause skin irritation in some dogs where liquid bandage (found at any Walgreens) is less likely to irritate the skin.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My male's ears didn't stand until he was well into his ninth month.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate being able to vent about it with those who understand.  

Maybe I'll try some breatherites. Probably won't help but hey, Mako is already a 1 in a million type of dog. Maybe he's also a 1 in 2 million type.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I used breathe right strips and eyelash glue to help Russell's weak ear when he was a puppy. I think it's worth a shot!


----------

